# I need in info on some horses



## starminis (Mar 30, 2005)

I bought a new stallion. On his papers are C.J Painted Apache,

Red Rock Bullseye Jet, Captian's Carries VB, all of them are Shetland on the sire's side. My stallion is only AMHR. Can he also be ASPC? I need some help with the shetland blood lines. I know the AMHR and AMHA lines but not the shetland.

Any help would be great ! !


----------



## Lewella (Mar 30, 2005)

To be registered in the ASPC a pony has to have two ASPC registered parents and be registered before December 31 of its 3 year old year. If only one parent is ASPC or your horse is over 3 years old then it would not be eligible for ASPC.

If you want to know more about the Bullseye horses visit Bellevue Farm. They have several Bullseye daughters and grandget in their breeding herd.

Captain's Carrie VB was bred by Vern Benna and sired by Masters Golden Supreme Captain and out of Michigan's A.J. Finney a daughter of HOF Michigan's Action Jackson. Lyn or one of our other Michigan fans on the list can probably fill you in more on the Michigan breeding.


----------



## ownedbyapony (Mar 31, 2005)

Just a little inf on Michigan's Action Jackson.

Action Jackson was a grey modern. He was very necky and had motion to burn. He was sired by Michigan's Aquanaut and out of Michigan's Supreme Miss. Both his sire and were out of Michigan Midget Mike daughters and by Silver Manes Comet Cody. He produced several nice Classic ponies including Michigan's AC/DC, Michigan's Pee Jay (Congress Grand Champion Stallion) and Michigan's Liberty Jack that Bil Eperthener showed this year. Hope this helps a little.

Amber


----------

